# Mini light bar trouble



## Dbpropert (Feb 20, 2015)

I bought an axixtech mb-30 lightbar from a company online. When I received it the cigarette plug end was cut off of it. I went online and ordered a new pigtail and wired it up. The lightbar came on and worked for a few seconds and shut off. I checked the fuse in the plug in and it is OK. Anyone have any idea how to fix it or know someone who can?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

2 wire or 3 wire?

if new why not return it as defective?


----------



## Dbpropert (Feb 20, 2015)

3 wire. It was listed as a clearance item and never mentioned the wires being cut off. They said it was removed from an install. I've emailed them several times and they won't respond.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Did you check the fuse for the cigarette plug on the truck?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Are you sure it was for a cigarette lighter and not wired to be hardwired? Not sure if that would matter or not.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

JMHConstruction said:


> Are you sure it was for a cigarette lighter and not wired to be hardwired? Not sure if that would matter or not.


I don't think it matters.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Exactly how did you wire it? You have Positive, Negative and Pattern Select wires if you have a 3 wire unit. It should operate with just the Positive and Negative wires hooked up. Generally speaking, the Pattern Select is a Momentary Positive.


----------



## Dbpropert (Feb 20, 2015)

Red to red, black to black, blue to blue.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

might want to pop the cover and see if there is a low amp fuse on the control board


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

leolkfrm said:


> might want to pop the cover and see if there is a low amp fuse on the control board


After that check the lighter fuse on the truck. I bet something was shorted and if the inline fuse is ok you probably smoked the truck fuse.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

For most LED mini bars, it would be pretty hard to blow a Lighter Outlet fuse. They just don't draw anywhere near the amount of current a lighter does. Then again, if that fuse did blow, that would indicate a pretty serious draw.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Ya just the fact that it worked for a few seconds then shut down. If the fuses are good on the light I would check that second. We don't know what else he has wired on that circuit or if has a short in the wiring for the lighter it's self etc.


----------



## Dbpropert (Feb 20, 2015)

I checked the fuse to the plug and it's fine. Phone charger works fine but the light does nothing when plugged in.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Probably have a bad connection inside the light or a bad led controller then. Probably why it was on clearance.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Sadly, I've got to agree with you there. See if they'll take it back, but being that it was on clearance, I'm thinking that the only light that is now lit is the "You're Screwed" light. Sorry.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

What I have found through a lot, 16 hours or so, of research on led lighting is that the old saying really really matters with led lighting. You get what you pay for. There are so many cheap Chinese made led stuff it's rediculous. However there is some pretty good Chinese led lighting as well. I recommend you checking out Strobes n More on the web. They are a sponsor on this site and they sell just about the the best affordable led lighting options out there in reference to emergency/warning strobe lighting. Can you go up from there to like federal or whelen? Absolutely, but as for bang for the buck I think they are the way to go. They have a lot of videos demonstrating their products and if you have questions about what you need just give em a call.


----------



## Dbpropert (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Did you buy the right plug style? Some are negative ground. I believe others are grounded through the interrupter switch. Don't quote me here. I could be off. Not an electrician. The last plug end I ordered offered two options on how it was grounded. Is it possible you ordered the wrong style of grounded plug? 

Hopefully someone with more electrical experience jumps in to clarify my minimal electrical knowledge.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I think you'll find that the standard wiring for a Lighter Plug is positive (+) at the tip and ground (-) being on the side of the plug. What you will find with LED products is a difference in how the pattern select wire is handled. Some manufacturers use a momentary ground while others use a momentary positive. That was probably the difference in the two plugs you saw.


----------

